# Süß oder ?



## Tabor12 (11. Juli 2013)




----------



## jolantha (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

Neeeee, grün !!  
Aber sowas von grün


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

schnuffig


----------



## Tabor12 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

Ich hab noch eines  mittlerweile weiß ich wies geht dass ich den Lauser erwisch


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

Hi, ich hab vorhin auch so was dickes aufgeblasenes im Flur gefunden. Hatte aber nur einen Vorteil das Vieh machte net so ein Krach

MfG Frank


----------



## Tabor12 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

PFEU TEUFEL - da ist der kleine Grüne hübscher - wenn auch lauter


----------



## Springmaus (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

Hallo

 Ih bah


Erst so was süsses und dann ...


----------



## Zacky (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

Da kann ich auch noch was zu beitragen...der Kumpel oder die Kumpeline...Ich weiß es nicht! ...saß die ganze Zeit bei der Teichreinigung auf seiner Grasinsel im Schwimmteich. Er hat sich von nichts aus der Ruhe bringen lassen, bis auf 10 cm waren wir u.a. mit dem Saugschnorchel vom Teichsauger dran. *ER BLIEB SITZEN!*


----------



## Tabor12 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

der hat ja eine coole Farbe, Wahnsinn, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen ... meinen mein Grüner schreit schon wieder  Ist auch nur nächtens anzutreffen zumindest zu sehen


----------



## Stadtkind (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

Ich will auch was Grünes


----------



## doh (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

Zacky kommt dein Frosch aus Fukushima und leuchtet Nachts?  
Die Farbgebung ist ja echt verrückt, oder hast du eine schlechte Cam?


----------



## Shubunkin7 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

Boah wer hate den die fette Zecke auf dem Buckel. Eckelhaft diese Teile.:evil


----------



## dragsterrobby (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab vorhin auch so was dickes aufgeblasenes im Flur gefunden. Hatte aber nur einen Vorteil das Vieh machte net so ein Krach
> 
> MfG Frank



Moin,
is das nicht ne Zecke?


----------



## Zacky (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

@-Marcel (doh) -  aus Fukushima kommt der eigentlich nicht, glaube ich zumindest^^ - aber der sieht wirklich so seltsam aus, an meiner Cam sollte es doch hoffentlich nicht liegen...das Grün sieht auch in Natuta total künstlich aus, deswegen mussten wir den Froschi auf Bild festhalten......wenn der durch's Wasser macht, sieht auch fetzig aus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*



Shubunkin7 schrieb:


> Boah wer hate den die fette Zecke auf dem Buckel. Eckelhaft diese Teile.:evil



die hat wohl mal wieder unserer dicker, alter Cockerspaniel verloren.

Eine meiner Goldrotfedern hat übrigens für die rein biologische Entsorgung gesorgt

MfG Frank


----------



## Tabor12 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

Ich habe heute das Tagesquartier unseres Laubfrosches entdeckt.. er wohnt tatsächlich auf dem __ Tulpenbaum  
Foto folgt


----------



## samorai (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

Ob er entlaufen ist? Sieht verdammt Tropisch aus der kleine Racker. Wie hört sich denn das gequaaaaake an ???? Ich will jetzt nicht schreiben "deutsch", ich meine Mitteleuropäisch.
Gibt es schon ein zweites Exemplar (züchten und verkaufen) nur so kommt man zu etwas

LG Ron!!


----------



## Tabor12 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

wie im Bilderbuch


----------



## HAnniGAP (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

nicht grün und auch nicht laut aber alles was ich hab


----------



## Zottel (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

Der Laubfrosch sieht toll aus. Hab so einen noch nie in der Natur gesehen.


----------



## Tabor12 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Süß oder ?*

Wir auch das erste mal heuer seit er bei uns eingezogen ist, am Abend beginnt er am __ Tulpenbaum zu schreien - voll witzig das Tier  Bis er dann auf seinem Lieblingsplatz ist zum zu quaken vergeht dann eine Zeit ... 
LG


----------

